# Magura Durin SL or Rock Shox Sid World Cup?



## el Turtlehead (Dec 31, 2003)

It's down to these two lightweight 100mm forks. Anyone wanna give me a comparison/recommendation? I weigh 165. I want a superlight fork. I also want one that works.....well!

Let's hear your thoughts.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Been there. Got the Sid Wc. Didn't ride with the Sl though... But the leaking oil and lack of progessivity and tuning lead to the wc. 1470g vs 1360g, so 110g more...


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

IF your not in need of the forks soon i'd hold out until the new Sid comes out. The current WC is a bit pointless if you ask me - the new one will feature a carbon crown/steerer and will be lighter.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Yeap. My thoughts too... In my case it had to be one, or I would wait for the carbon steerer one...


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Batas said:


> Been there. Got the Sid Wc. Didn't ride with the Sl though... But the leaking oil and lack of progessivity and tuning lead to the wc. 1470g vs 1360g, so 110g more...


My SID WC with 175mm steerer weighs 1438g.
I love that fork.

Sorry - no Magura for me.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Nino, that weight is great. To bad I need 210mm of steerer... 1470g.

But I agree with you, nice fork. You can adjust it exactly as you want.


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

The Durin SL is wicked stiff and really light, and the damper is great for race day, so if you're looking for a race-only fork it's a sweet option. Also pretty sweet for people who don't want to mess with settings every other ride, since there isn't much adjustment.

The SID is heavier but has a smoother ride and is WAY more adjustable. It's light enough to race and smooth and stiff enough for general trail riding. It can be tuned to feel just like the Durin, or it can be tuned super plush, making it a better all around fork or for people who like to tinker and tune.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*wait...*



Batas said:


> Nino, that weight is great. To bad I need 210mm of steerer... 1470g.
> 
> But I agree with you, nice fork. You can adjust it exactly as you want.


wait-i just found the picture:
it is even lighter: 1436g

if i remember right the uncut steerer is 265mm long.

exactly - it's the wide range of adjustability that impresses me.you can set it up fo super plushness or just like a "Terralogic" fork...awesome.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

The fox F100 RLC isn't that much heavier. If I was looking at forks for 100mm it would be the following:

-Manitou R7 MRD
-Fox F100 RLC
-SID 100mm world cup

Regarding the Manitou... it appears that people have been having issues with clicking sounds. Loss of travel due to leaking air chambers pressurizing the wrong side and failure to compress the fork... If you are going the Manitou route look for the online bicycle shops or ebay and find a 2008 on closeout. I got my for 299 from JensonUSA. Also note that Manitou had originally been manufacturing Made in USA, and made a strong point of it during the interbike 2007 videos that MTBR posted. Then emphasized this on their website. When I got my 2008 Manitou R7 MRD Absolute from Jenson, December 2008 I was not impressed with a sticker that said Designed in USA, Manufactured in Taiwan. Especially when Manitou heavily advertised as Made in USA, Designed in USA. Also this So called 1271g fork @ 100mm uncut actually came out to be 1360g uncut. WTF? Where is my 89g? That is almost the weight of a syntace F99 stem tuned w/ Ti bolts... I can't speak of reliability personally as I'm still awaiting a Tune headset before I can install this fork. 

anyways... good luck on your choice.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

*My Manitou MRD carbon weight 1354 grams*



Cheers! said:


> The fox F100 RLC isn't that much heavier. If I was looking at forks for 100mm it would be the following:
> 
> -Manitou R7 MRD
> -Fox F100 RLC
> ...


1354 grams with 210 mm of steerer and star nut inside,now I cuted the steerer to 180 mm.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*flip a coin?*



ohadamirov said:


> 1354 grams with 210 mm of steerer and star nut inside,now I cuted the steerer to 180 mm.


the chance to get a faulty Manitou seems to be about 50% at least...so it's pretty much like flipping a coin.

I weighed some of those forks over 100g too heavy, some are light, some work , some do so just in the beginning, others start making funny noises or run out of damping or have destroyed valves....sorry - that's not what a quality fork should look like!

There is a huuuge Manitou-thread in german forums with many,many angry Manitou users.

by the way - 10mm of alloy steerer = 4,5g


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

exactly my point. These things were claimed to be 1271g (sorry I quoted the wrong number originally), and made in USA. Clearly both these points are contrary to reality.



















Here is my uncut


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

*Nino, you are right!*



nino said:


> the chance to get a faulty Manitou seems to be about 50% at least...so it's pretty much like flipping a coin.
> 
> I weighed some of those forks over 100g too heavy, some are light, some work , some do so just in the beginning, others start making funny noises or run out of damping or have destroyed valves....sorry - that's not what a quality fork should look like!
> 
> ...


Manitou are not a faithful forks... two weeks ago,while the train,I felt a different and unpleasant rebound,so I stopped to adjust the rebound,while adjusting rebound knob,the fork stuckted down,on the half of travel and the rebound knob,turned on empty.So I went to a Manitou distributor.They told me that the fork doesent have a serial number (because it's not a serial manufactured fork,and even without the blue steerer tube,the steerer in brown-gray color.) So the fork is not covered by the warranty.
At the end,the problem caused by the missing O-ring. Right now,everything works fine! 
Manitou MRD absolute carbon - Exotic fork and at the same time,conventional!Carbon legs should be more stiffer,than Magnesium.with grate MRD absolute platform - I love it! In 2008, they improved, but I think,they not faithful as RockShox\FOX forks .

See ya,
Ohad.


----------



## GiantMartin (Sep 12, 2007)

Have you considered any of th DT Swiss forks? The XRC 80 and 100 mm come in @ 1380g.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

GiantMartin said:


> Have you considered any of th DT Swiss forks? The XRC 80 and 100 mm come in @ 1380g.


The Dtswiss forks are outrageously expensive. How much improvement has DTswiss made to the the XRC forks compared to the Pace RC39 from a few years back?


----------



## uncomplientspud (Apr 20, 2008)

Just was curious, how much money would one of these forks cost?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

MSRP prices:

DT swiss XRC $1192
Fox F100 RLC $700
Mantiou R7 MRD $792 (You can still find 2008s on closeout for under 350USD)
Manitou R7 MRD Carbon $1000
Magura Durin MD100R $790
Magura Durin MD100R-SL $842
Marzocchi Corsa Centro $649 
Rock Shox SID Race $610
Rock Shox Sid Team $690
Rock Shox Sid World Cup $952

all prices in USD. 

As to which one is best? The jury is still out on that issue.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

*Pace RC39 C-type*



Cheers! said:


> The Dtswiss forks are outrageously expensive. How much improvement has DTswiss made to the the XRC forks compared to the Pace RC39 from a few years back?


I think is the same as XRC,exept from graphics.I have this fork in my garage.... 
no stable platform,too soft travel (don't like a hight pressure),flexy compare to 30\32 mm stantions.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Do not have a Durin, but I do prefer action on Laurin and Wotan that I do own currently to SID (09') that I also have. I just can not tune SID to act well for my weight.
Given a choice right now, I would go with Magura over Rock Shox.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*??*



Curmy said:


> Do not have a Durin, but I do prefer action on Laurin and Wotan that I do own currently to SID (09') that I also have. I just can not tune SID to act well for my weight.
> Given a choice right now, I would go with Magura over Rock Shox.


hey, what's the problem? the new SIDs have virtually ALL possible adjustements you can ever dream of...what is it that you can't adjust to your liking?


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

@ Batas

You still riding without the rebound knob ? I went to re-fit mine the other day. Was buggered if i could get the thing to fit....!


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Still riding without it... Didn't need to readjust the rebound...

Maybe some dirt got into the tiny hole? I did put some duct tape to seal the hole... To prevent dirt to get in... Got to check it.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah it looks clean. Just seems awefully hard to re-fit i dont want to force it.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Well... It was also hard to get it out... If you want I can try to replace mine to see.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

nino said:


> hey, what's the problem? the new SIDs have virtually ALL possible adjustements you can ever dream of...what is it that you can't adjust to your liking?


It is sticky, even when full open, blows through the middle of travel, and does not use all of travel as well as Magura's forks. I am around 200lb. It is not a bad fork, and not a noodle like the old one was, but it does not feel as nice as even a lower end Laurin.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Sounds like not enough air and too slow rebound.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*hmm...*



Tiffster said:


> Sounds like not enough air and too slow rebound.


yup - correct.

i would also say you ran it too soft. try higher pressure in the +chamber and maybe run a tad less rebound.

also make sure to check the negative pressure as this also allows you to fine-tune the way it feels over the small stuff.

that fork has so many adjustment options it can really do-it-all.it's just a matter of knowing how to set it up for your needs.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Tiffster said:


> Sounds like not enough air and too slow rebound.


I have been tuning forks for my riding for many years, so I do know what I am doing and what are the trade-offs. No, it can not be set up to my preference as well as Magura which is plush, and uses all travel nicely without much fiddling - and your mileage may obviously vary. It is still a good fork. Just not as good.


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

I just bought one of those r7's from cambria during the closeouts and with a 25% off code for 251 bucks shipped w/ taxes!! 

mine was 1330 g for the 100mm. Haven't mounted it yet.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

protocol_droid said:


> I just bought one of those r7's from cambria during the closeouts and with a _25% off code _.


*Please share!*


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

Haven't checked to see if the R7's are still available, but I know the 25% coupon code has ended, so it's 300 bucks. I believe jenson still has the 80mm version for 250 though.


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

Looks like cambria doesn't have the red r7 anymore for 299, only the tpc version for 349 in blue.


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

I stand corrected, not 1330, but1336g.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

protocol_droid said:


> Looks like cambria doesn't have the red r7 anymore for 299, only the tpc version for 349 in blue.


Those are the fatter 32mm stancion Manitous. Manitou "Minute".

There are no more R7s at Cambria for low price. I got my from Jenson a while ago at 299. It was the absolute model and 100mm.


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> Those are the fatter 32mm stancion Manitous. Manitou "Minute".
> 
> There are no more R7s at Cambria for low price. I got my from Jenson a while ago at 299. It was the absolute model and 100mm.


Yup, you're right, not the R7 model left.

I just saw the 09 r7 elite on ebay for 369 and 16 bucks shipping to my area. Ain't too shabby still. Still some 08's on the bay too.


----------

